# Donnarumma: errore col PSG. Video. I compagni si arrabbiano



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Errore di Donnarumma in Saint Etienne PSG. Il portiere ha respinto malamente la prima conclusione degli avversari che poi sono andati in gol. Come riportato da calciomercato.it, i compagni si sono arrabbiati col portiere.

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)




----------



## malos (28 Novembre 2021)

Che paperona...


----------



## Giangy (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Errore di Donnarumma in Saint Etienne PSG. Il portiere ha respinto malamente la prima conclusione degli avversari che poi sono andati in gol. Come riportato da calciomercato.it, i compagni si sono arrabbiati col portiere.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Evidentemente non è in condizione... Tra malessere, critiche, e fuori dai radar dell'allenatore, ci sta tutto che sbagli. Comunque ripeto, la voluto lui tutto questo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Errore di Donnarumma in Saint Etienne PSG. Il portiere ha respinto malamente la prima conclusione degli avversari che poi sono andati in gol. Come riportato da calciomercato.it, i compagni si sono arrabbiati col portiere.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Al Milan di robe così ne ha commesse, ma era protetto e tutelato. Nonostante questo ha preferito andarsene via a zero e sta risultando ancora inadeguato a certi livelli.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Errore di Donnarumma in Saint Etienne PSG. Il portiere ha respinto malamente la prima conclusione degli avversari che poi sono andati in gol. Come riportato da calciomercato.it, i compagni si sono arrabbiati col portiere.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Ora che non gode più della nostra protezione, della stampa amica e dei giornalisti devoti tutti ammirano quanto è scarso. 

Imbarazzante il procuratore che gli ha messo in testa di essere un grande portiere. 

Ma quante ne abbiamo viste noi respinte del genere?


----------



## cris (28 Novembre 2021)

Godo


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non è in condizione... Tra malessere, critiche, e fuori dai radar dell'allenatore, ci sta tutto che sbagli. Comunque ripeto, la voluto lui tutto questo.



Esattamente!

Mal che si vuole, non duole


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Errore di Donnarumma in Saint Etienne PSG. Il portiere ha respinto malamente la prima conclusione degli avversari che poi sono andati in gol. Come riportato da calciomercato.it, i compagni si sono arrabbiati col portiere.
> 
> Video qui in basso





Che soddisfazione. Sì, verso il modigliani dal cuore d'oro sono un po' cattivo.

Ho anche dei difetti, comunque.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Novembre 2021)

Se mi parlate di respinta inadeguata per uno che vuole essere tra i top 5 del mondo sono d accordo. Tecnicamente però non parlerei di paperona. Il tiro era ravvicinato


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Errore di Donnarumma in Saint Etienne PSG. Il portiere ha respinto malamente la prima conclusione degli avversari che poi sono andati in gol. Come riportato da calciomercato.it, i compagni si sono arrabbiati col portiere.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Le famose ribattute frontali, per questi banali errori da principiante lo abbiamo criticato per anni.
A Donnarumma mancano i fondamentali


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ora che non gode più della nostra protezione, della stampa amica e dei giornalisti devoti tutti ammirano quanto è scarso.
> 
> Imbarazzante il procuratore che gli ha messo in testa di essere un grande portiere.
> 
> Ma quante ne abbiamo viste noi respinte del genere?


A bizzeffe...


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Novembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Se mi parlate di respinta inadeguata per uno che vuole essere tra i top 5 del mondo sono d accordo. Tecnicamente però non parlerei di paperona. Il tiro era ravvicinato


Respingi lateralmente, in corner. Come si insegna ai bambini. 
A questo gli mancano proprio i fondamentali .


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


Tranquilli nell'intervallo per riprendersi ha controllato l'ultimo bonifico nell'homebanking e si è rasserenato..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Novembre 2021)

Mi chiedo cosa farà Mancini a marzo...


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ha poco da Controllare, quando la gente con cui lavori inizia a schifarti Non ci sono soldi che tengano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

da noi vedevo di peggio quasi ogni domenica.
devono farci ancora il callo a parigi.


----------



## Mauricio (28 Novembre 2021)

Il PSG però ha vinto ed ha 14 punti sulla seconda dopo 15 giornate. Potrei giocare in porta anche io in campionato per loro!


----------



## sunburn (28 Novembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Se mi parlate di respinta inadeguata per uno che vuole essere tra i top 5 del mondo sono d accordo. Tecnicamente però non parlerei di paperona. Il tiro era ravvicinato


Concordo. Era una situazione a coefficiente di difficoltà altissimo.
Da noi ha fatto di MOLTO peggio. Anche durante la prima stagione in cui veniva idolatrato.

A ogni modo, imbarazzante la difesa del Psg. Difesa schierata che lascia tre uomini liberi in area davanti al portiere… E non è la prima volta che li vedo in situazioni del genere.
Da rimandare tutti a scuola calcio.


----------



## folletto (28 Novembre 2021)

Sempre sostenuto che era un cappellaro mascherato da fenomeno, le paratone le fanno tutti anche in C ma è il numero minimo di errori che fa la differenza. La sua specialità è sempre stata la non uscita su corner o cross dalla 3/4, quanti gol del kaiser abbiamo preso grazie a uno che pagavano 6 mln netti l’anno?


----------



## kekkopot (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Errore di Donnarumma in Saint Etienne PSG. Il portiere ha respinto malamente la prima conclusione degli avversari che poi sono andati in gol. Come riportato da calciomercato.it, i compagni si sono arrabbiati col portiere.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Che spettacolo.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Novembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Se mi parlate di respinta inadeguata per uno che vuole essere tra i top 5 del mondo sono d accordo. Tecnicamente però non parlerei di paperona. Il tiro era ravvicinato


Secondo me tecnicamente è proprio un errore. Il tiro era debolissimo, se non era sicuro la respingeva laterale...
Comunque rivdendo il replay il giocatore era dentro l'area ma non così vicino e molto defilato.
Secondo me qualsiasi portiere in una massima serie nei maggiori campionati europei avrebbe fatto meglio di Donnarumma.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Novembre 2021)

Fino a giugno né ha fatte di ogni con i nostri colori e nessuno diceva nulla. Ora non viene più tutelato. Fatto bene


----------



## DMC (28 Novembre 2021)

Vabbè dai, certi tiri sembrano facili ma non lo sono. Era vicino e completamente solo. Doveva segnare subito, altro che. Gli è andata bene all'attaccante che alla fine la respinta è finita lì.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Errore di Donnarumma in Saint Etienne PSG. Il portiere ha respinto malamente la prima conclusione degli avversari che poi sono andati in gol. Come riportato da calciomercato.it, i compagni si sono arrabbiati col portiere.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Tipico suo.. Ne abbiamo viste anche di peggio


----------



## Mika (7 Febbraio 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non è in condizione... Tra malessere, critiche, e fuori dai radar dell'allenatore, ci sta tutto che sbagli. Comunque ripeto, la voluto lui tutto questo.


Tanto sarà titolare in nazionale così può buttarci fuori dal mondiale completando l'opera iniziata contro la Bulgaria, quando in vantaggio per 1-0, ha fatto la papera del 1-1 che ha permesso la Svizzera di riprenderci. (l'altro complice è Jorginho che sbaglia il rigore del 2-1, contro la Svizzera al 90')


----------

